# Wont boot ?



## patric333 (May 24, 2004)

I got a computer from work and I was told it didnt work ? It has windows server 2003 and its a HP Poweredge SC 420. When I turned it on it started to scandisk and after about 15 min it went to the dell logo screen and now it stays there. It wont allow me to boot in safe mode so any ideas on what to do next would be appreciated. Thanks..


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If it is hanging on the logo either the BIOS is screwy or there is some sort of hardware failure. I would start by yanking RAM to see if you can get it to boot. BTW that is a Dell Poweredge, not an HP.


----------



## patric333 (May 24, 2004)

srhoades,
Thanks for your help...I have no idea why I said HP...thanks again


----------

